# Small Tool Pouch....



## SuperTurbo (Nov 14, 2013)

Yea.... Trying to pick up a small one which can fit a few items, but big enough to fit 1 or 2 pliers into it while I am at work, AND comfy enough that I don't need to take it off while I drive.

SO far, my idea is something like CLC's 1104, 1504, 1523, 1524.....
Any other brands & models which you recommend??

(Now for sure that I will end up carrying 2 multi bit screw drivers, 2 multi knives, 2-3 pens even off duty)


Thanks in advance


----------



## Satch (Mar 3, 2011)

I do not own this brand(yet, but I hope to remedy that situation) but Occidental makes a couple of pouches that seem to fit your parameters pretty closely. The 5057 Pocket Caddy and the 5053 Electrician's Pocket Caddy. The first is also available in black leather and black nylon. Occicental is pricey but their products have a great reputation and I think they are all U.S.A. made. I am looking these two myself as an add on maintenance pouch. There is a video on the Pocket Caddy page that shows the overall size and a number of applications. I like it that it fits either a front or back pocket and has a security belt strap. Worth a look anyway. www.bestbelt.com


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Satch said:


> I do not own this brand(yet, but I hope to remedy that situation) but Occidental makes a couple of pouches that seem to fit your parameters pretty closely. The 5057 Pocket Caddy and the 5053 Electrician's Pocket Caddy. The first is also available in black leather and black nylon. Occicental is pricey but their products have a great reputation and I think they are all U.S.A. made. I am looking these two myself as an add on maintenance pouch. There is a video on the Pocket Caddy page that shows the overall size and a number of applications. I like it that it fits either a front or back pocket and has a security belt strap. Worth a look anyway. www.bestbelt.com


They make the best stuff,worth every penny,,,,:thumbsup:


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

Satch said:


> I do not own this brand(yet, but I hope to remedy that situation) but Occidental makes a couple of pouches that seem to fit your parameters pretty closely. The 5057 Pocket Caddy and the 5053 Electrician's Pocket Caddy. The first is also available in black leather and black nylon. Occicental is pricey but their products have a great reputation and I think they are all U.S.A. made. I am looking these two myself as an add on maintenance pouch. There is a video on the Pocket Caddy page that shows the overall size and a number of applications. I like it that it fits either a front or back pocket and has a security belt strap. Worth a look anyway. www.bestbelt.com


I have this pouch also, as well as another from Occidental. They are indeed the finest leather pouches I have found.

I had previously bought a model designed for DataCom guys, 5049. It is occasionally used, but unnecessarily large for most tasks.

When doing tasks requiring a minimal number of tools, I use the 5053 pocket model.

Another option, when it is necessary to carry a few tools and a bit of material, is Hacks' set-up, incorporating a small Klein pouch 5119 on a Carhart apron
( Gaypron, ******, etc.). This is, by far, my most used set-up,keeping the minimal amount of tools necessary for the task, while eliminating strain from the back/hips. You can be extremely productive/efficient using it.

Thanks to Hack for this.


----------



## MattHelm (Nov 12, 2011)

I have the second one (the bigger one) and like it a lot. The smaller one might be better for what you described.


----------



## Satch (Mar 3, 2011)

ibuzzard said:


> I have this pouch also, as well as another from Occidental. They are indeed the finest leather pouches I have found.
> 
> I had previously bought a model designed for DataCom guys, 5049. It is occasionally used, but unnecessarily large for most tasks.
> 
> ...


Ibuzzard, thank you for the good information. A question about the 5049. When you say it might be a bit large are you leaning more toward its overall size or the size of the pockets compared to overall pouch size? I have come close to ordering it because of its compactness but the tool slots look a bit small for full sized electrical tools. 

Now that I do mostly industrial and commercial maintenance and do not run emt daily I have dropped the reamer from my Klein 5167(awesomely laid out electrician bag) and really need to retire it since it is fifteen years old. If I do go a bit smaller it still needs to properly carry a Knipex combination pliers(225mm) and their 200mm angle head diagonal cutters along with T strippers and slim needle nose. And a few screw and nut drivers. I just don't know if the 5049 would hold all that. Sorry to the OP for straying off topic a bit.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

How about a customized Craftsman leather one, #9-4544











It has a belt loop with a belt clip so I can hang it on the vans dog house.


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

Satch said:


> Ibuzzard, thank you for the good information. A question about the 5049. When you say it might be a bit large are you leaning more toward its overall size or the size of the pockets compared to overall pouch size? I have come close to ordering it because of its compactness but the tool slots look a bit small for full sized electrical tools.
> 
> Now that I do mostly industrial and commercial maintenance and do not run emt daily I have dropped the reamer from my Klein 5167(awesomely laid out electrician bag) and really need to retire it since it is fifteen years old. If I do go a bit smaller it still needs to properly carry a Knipex combination pliers(225mm) and their 200mm angle head diagonal cutters along with T strippers and slim needle nose. And a few screw and nut drivers. I just don't know if the 5049 would hold all that. Sorry to the OP for straying off topic a bit.


I meant that the overall size is bigger than I want or need. Most of the pockets are usable for the common tools electricians use, a few being too big, too small, but most will work. They are designed for the tools a Data guy would use.

Lots of times, I have too squeeze into ceiling or attic spaces, and a giant pouch,with lots of tools I am not using for the task at hand, inhibits me. The 5049 is still a rather bulky pouch.

I tried giving that 5049 to both my sons, neither one wanted it. They use a small pouch also.P.m. me your adress and I 'll send it your direction.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

The second one is best cause it has a knopp wiggy in it.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

Boom


----------



## Chase13 (Jan 14, 2014)

Rack a tiers makes a nice small pouch that goes hangs from your back pocket or your belt. I have one that I use almost daily and love it


----------



## Satch (Mar 3, 2011)

ibuzzard said:


> I meant that the overall size is bigger than I want or need. Most of the pockets are usable for the common tools electricians use, a few being too big, too small, but most will work. They are designed for the tools a Data guy would use.
> 
> Lots of times, I have too squeeze into ceiling or attic spaces, and a giant pouch,with lots of tools I am not using for the task at hand, inhibits me. The 5049 is still a rather bulky pouch.
> 
> I tried giving that 5049 to both my sons, neither one wanted it. They use a small pouch also.P.m. me your adress and I 'll send it your direction.


Thank you. Sounds good. Look for a PM.


----------



## zerogroundfaults (May 7, 2012)

bduerler said:


> Boom


 Since when did HBS go from the GM fleet to a Ford? They got you driving your own car?


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

zerogroundfaults said:


> Since when did HBS go from the GM fleet to a Ford? They got you driving your own car?


No lol old picture when I was withmy other company.


----------



## Mayan Koyote (Jan 25, 2014)

I use CLC 1523 for my basic Data tools - 6-in-1 screwdriver, flashlight, crimper, scissors, stripper, punch tool, knife, sharpie, wire hook-pen, tape ruler, etc.
Main reason - it small enough and have zipper cover.


----------



## SuperTurbo (Nov 14, 2013)

Mayan Koyote said:


> I use CLC 1523 for my basic Data tools - 6-in-1 screwdriver, flashlight, crimper, scissors, stripper, punch tool, knife, sharpie, wire hook-pen, tape ruler, etc.
> Main reason - it small enough and have zipper cover.


Yea, the zipper is what I like mainly.... dropping a tool or 2 = dropping 100$ on the ground......

But the thing is how big is the 1523? I like something compact, but still can hold quite a bit of tools....

The worst part is while I sit inside the office to do paperwork or in my car to another site, I just can't stand on the tools or the bag keep poking my waist....

Do you have a photo or 2 roughly how big is it? specially you wearing on your waist?

If 1523 doesn't work, that means 1504 is my only choice, but... it just look too small..... (from photos online....)



thanks in advance


----------



## BWilson (Oct 13, 2008)

occidental leather makes great products, i have 2 of their pouches the first is the 5057 i got this pouch when i only needed a few tools to do my job it is a handy little pouch and could fit a good bit of tools in it, then i got the 5049 and like it better it is what i use know,i am in industrial maint. and only need a few tools in this pouch i carry pair of 430 channelocks 8 inch crescent,5in1,*****,needle nose and a stakon tool and a pair of strippers along with 7/16,1/2,9/16 wrenches i can do anything i need to around the plant with this set up both pouches will hold this but the 5049 is just roomier, i also carry a wiggy on the belt,

i have thought about getting a 5053 but just have not gotten around to it

bart


----------

